
Teaching a class likely meant to inflate the GPA of student athletes - wlkr
https://academia.stackexchange.com/questions/131523/teaching-a-class-likely-meant-to-inflate-the-gpa-of-student-athletes
======
HarryHirsch
Who cares if a couple of athletes need to fulfill their university
requirements and get an inflated grade in whatever mickey mouse degree they
are taking? This isn't a battle worth fighting over.

The real issue is that nowadays there's a substantial contingent of nursing
school aspirants who have no clue about 8th grade math and who think the
general education requirements are just an impediment on their way towards a
well-paying career. In my experience, it's usually students from a
disadvantaged background. You fail them, then they march off to administration
and get their passing grade.

It's a public safety issue, nurses who can't calculate dosages. Reddit has a
discussion here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Professors/comments/b8sx90/nursingc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Professors/comments/b8sx90/nursingchemistry_faculty_no_math/)

------
chrisseaton
Why don't they make it explicit and award the athletes a degree in the sport
they play, with appropriate but honest requirements?

~~~
x0x0
because we all play make believe that athletes aren't employees that we're all
fucking over and not paying. Because they aren't employees, they need an
"education". But that "education" needs to be appropriately easy, to not
conceivably fuck up the real reason they're there: to make other people money.

~~~
User23
No, really, parent is right. Why not issue a degree in football or basketball?
It's no more ridiculous than many other majors. In fact, it's less so.

~~~
ken
And x0x0 is right: it sounds like a major reason is that then we'd have to pay
them.

I did work in my field(s) of study as an undergraduate, and I was paid for it.
That's how jobs go. You produce something of real value, outside the
classroom, and the university pays you money for it.

Presumably, if football players were doing professional-level work in their
official field of study, they would be able to insist on earning a paycheck
from it, too. And there's a _lot_ of money in football.

(Well, not at my university -- the team was not especially good, and the
tickets were all free -- but at many others.)

------
zwerdlds
Complain to the regional university credentialing authority.

